
When Sysadmins Ruled the Earth (2006) - geocrasher
http://www.feedbooks.com/book/335/when-sysadmins-ruled-the-earth
======
brudgers
Original source: [https://craphound.com/overclocked/Cory_Doctorow_-
_Overclocke...](https://craphound.com/overclocked/Cory_Doctorow_-
_Overclocked_-_When_Sysadmins_Ruled_the_Earth.html)

